# electroblok ebl99 instructions?



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
have just bought a dethleffs 6844 left hand drive with the electroblok EBL 99 unit fitted but the instructions are in German  does anyone have a copy or can do a copy that is in English including the wiring diagram I need to do some wiring modification in the van and must know whats what before fusing the whole thing  .

would gladly pay for postage etc .

tramp


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Tramp, send me your email and i'll send you the manual.

Glenn


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

For future reference, if anyone ever needs English manuals for an Elektroblock, or any other Schaudt product, please go to http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de/4.0.html and email them. They are very polite and helpful and from my experience will email you back with a manual.

Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Chris. Schaudt are very helpful and reply very quickly.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*schaudt*

If I have done it correctly this manual has now been uploaded for download in the manuals section.

Also the IT 96 panel manual.

Pete


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Pete,
I've looked in Downloads area and it doesn't appear to be there.


----------

